# Acer Aspire one ZG5...Harddisk Security lock



## jtrul (Jan 23, 2011)

"How do I unlock the hard drive security lock out on my acer aspire one ZG5. Got it for Christmas and Its Mfg. date : 08/2009 so I guess it was a refurb. Was working fine then I let a relative surf on-line and He picked up 3 virus that McAfee allowed in. Now, I Power on and a blue box appears stating (Harddisk Security, underneath that, Primary Master Hitachi HTS543212L9ALock). So I hit Enter Then a new blue box appears that reads (Please input password for Hitachi HTS543212L9A)." DO NOT KNOW PASSWORD." Have tried - Alt + F10, F2, Ctrl Alt Del, etc. and all I get is the warning, invalid password. Then finally a boot drive, bootable disc prompt, over and over until it reads Harddisk Security again - etc. What is this password or any suggestion?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello,

I'm sorry, but forum rules prevent discussion of password bypass.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


> Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


If you contact Acer or your sales point, they may be able to provide the necessary information if you can provide them with proper documentation that it's your machine.

This thread is closed.


----------

